# Moving Aquarium Help



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

Does anyone have any suggestions for moving a custom 220 gallon which is 72"x24"x30". The tank itself weighs about 500-600lbs, it's 3/4" glass with glass overflows and glass re-reinforcements in the top/bottom. I have a straight set of stairs that it'll need to go up but they're narrow with no room on the side for a person.

Pull it up with moving straps? Suction Cups? Push it up a ramp?

Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Suction cups and as many people as you can fit around it.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Appliance dolly with straps.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

Steve C said:


> Used tanks and "BIG used tanks" are vastly different when it comes to moveing & leaks. 10,20,55,75,90,125,180g are not much of a worry when it comes to moving them causing any problem. When you start getting into the 220,240,250,265g range where the tanks are nearly 400lbs that's when you start having issues because big tanks that size when they are more than 5 yrs old have to be handled carefully because they can and will develop seam leaks if the side panels are pulled on at all while they are being relocated. Don't ask me how I know! lol


 :fish: :? :roll: :fish: ...


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Yep joes quoted what I said in another thread which is very true.Big tanks are not fun to move, biggest thing, do not pull on the side panels, that will for sure weaken the seams. Be very careful moving it, don't pull on the sides, get four strong guys (one on each corner) Also DJR has some good advice as well. Dollies and straps are a good idea too.Reidirate ...don't pull the side panels, no matter how heavy it feels, lift from the bottom, even going down stairs if its a second level. Worst thing you can do is pull the side panels. I'll say it again for the 10th time...Lift from the bottom, don't pull the side. Did I mention to lift not pull?? :wink:


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I edited a link to what happened to a 265g tank I had 3 yrs ago, no idea what it is not showing up...Weird.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Here again...this is after it leaked for the 2nd time, this was the end of a 2 yr project. Leaked because the four guys I PAID to move it pulled on the side glass to load it in the truck. When they picked it up, it was from a fellow club member who had it running leak free for many years. viewtopic.php?f=30&t=346985


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

DJRansome said:


> Appliance dolly with straps.


This is what I would do. The dolly turns it into a two man job.


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

I would use the dolly method too, strap it down to the dolly and move it up one step at a time. I would also probably wrap the tank in something to prevent damage to the glass, maybe cardboard. If I was moving a tank that big to another house I might even use plywood if I had it, just to be certain.


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> Appliance dolly with straps.


Do you recommend putting plywood or some sort of wood on the stairs for the dolly to roll up? I would doubt you could go up one stair at a time with the weight of this tank.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

ldregz said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > Appliance dolly with straps.
> ...


It will go up one step at a time with no problem at all. Rent a proper appliance dolly, it's what they are designed to do.


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

Agreed it'll go up no problem. But you definitely need several people unless you are the hulk. To be safe I'd say one person pulling and two pushing should do it.

Oh and if you have the space in your house (a garage or shed) to store it I would just say buy a dolly. They aren't that expensive. I bought one at home depot (an appliance one that can be laid down flat), I think it was 50 bucks.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

gillmanjr said:


> Agreed it'll go up no problem. But you definitely need several people unless you are the hulk. To be safe I'd say one person pulling and two pushing should do it.
> 
> Oh and if you have the space in your house (a garage or shed) to store it I would just say buy a dolly. They aren't that expensive. I bought one at home depot (an appliance one that can be laid down flat), I think it was 50 bucks.


You don't have to be the hulk, you just have to know how to use the dolly. A proper appliance dolly has two sets of tracks on the back to help it up the stairs. The guy on the top is only keeping it balanced. Two of us moved a 36" wide dbl french door fridge up a set of stairs with one last Thursday. It weighed over 350lbs and was effortless.

But yes, it wouldn't hurt to have an extra guy there.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

.


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

What noddy said is correct. The proper dolly will have rolling belts on the back and a strapping system that holds the load safely. Also is longer then a standard dolly. Uhaul rents them as they are not cheap to buy.


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

Yea I know the ones you guys are referring to. The one I have doesn't have the built in straps but it is extendable and has extra casters so it can be laid down and rolled. I used mine to move all my appliances when I rebuilt my kitchen, including a french door fridge. And I've gone up and down steps with it. It works great. It would definitely work for the tank, but I would want at least three people to move a 600 pound tank up stairs.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

One step at a time is ideal...you get to rest after each step and the tank cannot get away from you. One at the top guiding the handles and one-two at the bottom to push it up each step.

The only difficult part is getting it from the ground onto the stand...4 lifters are good and Steve C is right...bottom only.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

You will need to make sure you find an extra long appliance dolly. Most appliance dollies are only for appliances up to 60" tall. The aquarium is 72" and you will need to get your arms under to grab the dolly handles. There is a good risk you could crush or pin your arms if you were to slip or let go of a too short dolly taking it up the stairs. Not to mention that you have the aquarium in your face while you are bent over and trying to reach the handles.

Ideally you need a dolly that the handles stick out beyond the end of the aquarium. I don't know anyone who makes one though.

Andy


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

I'll measure the length of the handle on my dolly when it is fully extended but I'm pretty sure it doesn't go to 72".


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

My dolly goes to 60". That doesn't include the handle itself (the part you actually grab), which is an additional 12" but not flat, not designed to have load sitting on it.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

im pretty sure it will be safer to rent a furniture dolly with the stair tracks and the incorporated straps...

imo...


----------

